# Yuengling Refrigerator Car??



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

I came across a really good deal on the PIKO Brewery with Ridge Road Station closing and would like to change the brewery beverage output. Has anyone run across refrigerator cars that have Yuengling on the side? I have googgled but have not seen anything in G scale.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I bought one of those too from them, good deal as you said. 

As for Yuengling, not that I have seen, but there are PBR and Schlitz ones, so the American "bottom shelf" beer market does have a following.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I think USA made a Yeungling Beer car. 
LAO


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 13 Feb 2011 06:50 PM 
I think USA made a Yeungling Beer car. 
LAO 

Shor-nuff - USA TRAINS R-16272 and R16273.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Now the hunt begins. 

Tim


----------

